# MPI / Profibus / Profinet



## Markus Hoffmann (14 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen mein problem dreht sich um folgendes ich habe diese komponenten zur verfügung

Objekt                                                                                __________________________________________Standort       _____Entfernung von a___          _verbindung

vipa 312sc mpi profinet_________________________________b                        _________ca 3km                       __________mpi X      profinet c/d/

vipa 313sc mpi profinet_________________________________d___________                            15m__________                       mpi a/c   Profinet b/c

siemens 315 2dp mit cp 343-1 lean mpi  profibus/-net _________c____________80m                       __________mpi d/a   profinet b/d

ktp 700 nur mpi/profinet ________________________________a ___________                             0m                       __________mpi b/c/d profinet X     



und möchte gern mit dem panel auf alle 3 cpu zugreifen können. die mpi verbindung macht keine probleme läuft bereits ja auch über 50m.

meine frage nun ist der mpi mit dem rj45 in irrgendeiner art und weise gekoppelt wenn ja muss ich was einstellen oder kann man da sonst was machen

ich kenne bereits den profibus/-netadapter für 400 euronen ist aber derzeit ausgeschlossen


----------



## PN/DP (14 Februar 2017)

Da könnte eine geroutete Verbindung möglich sein, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das KTP700 das kann/darf? Wie sind Deine SPS und das KTP700 vernetzt - hast Du mal ein Bild von NetPro?

Wie kann mit WinCC flexible die Kommunikation zwischen Bediengerät und einer S7-Station über S7-Routing projektiert werden?

Harald


----------



## Markus Hoffmann (14 Februar 2017)

zwichen 2 sps und dem panel besteht lediglich eine mpi verbindung die 3. ist zu weit weg wesshalb ich auf die lanverbindung zurückgreife aber das panel besitzt nur mpi bzw profibus aber bereits versucht in der tabelle unter verbindung anzugegeben 

nein ein habe ich bild leider nicht zu hand


----------



## Fabpicard (14 Februar 2017)

Auch wenn deine Liste oben etwas verwirrend ist, nehmen:
https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...08-04-01/9e6ac465-14c8-4e61-9d42-59fbbca2426e

Falls der Link nicht klappt, von Phoenix Contact folgende Artikel:
2 mal an die Enden - LWL-Umsetzer - PSI-MOS-PROFIB/FO 850 E - 2708274
Dazwischen 1 mal wegen der Länge - LWL-Umsetzer - PSI-MOS-PROFIB/FO 850 T - 2708261

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Markus Hoffmann (15 Februar 2017)

die lange strecke ist über lwl und medienwandler berreits vorhanden
hierbei geht es lediglich um die komunikation zwichen 3 sps (die nicht miteinander müssen) und  einem ktp 700 basic dp


----------



## PN/DP (15 Februar 2017)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich das KTP700 Basic DP ersetzen durch ein KTP700 Basic (PN) 6AV2123-2GB03-0AX0

Oder kannst Du für das KTP700 Basic DP geroutete Verbindungen zu Deinen 31x-CPUs projektieren? (Ich meine, unter TIA kann man geroutete HMI-Verbindungen nur zu S7-1500 projektieren?)

Harald


----------



## Markus Hoffmann (15 Februar 2017)

das weiß ich auch nicht 
was ich mitlerweile weiß ist das man routen muss um das hin zu bekommen ich weiß ebenso das nur die 315 2dp und der cp 343-1 routfähig sind, ausgegeangen von meinen baugruppen.
was ich jetzt wissen muss ist wie ich das unter tia löse weil in dem cp 343-1 finde ich bis jetzt nur das häckchen "router verwenden" was aber auch bei allen anderen vorhanden ist


----------



## Markus Hoffmann (15 Februar 2017)

mal ein neuer ansatz wenn das hier nicht gehen sollte 
wie kann ich alle E/A der anderen stationen in meiner nächstliegenden cpu zum ktp 700 hinterlegen zb in nem DB und das ktp 700 auf den DB umstellen hatte jetzt was von put un get gelesen aber ganz einig bin ich mir noch nit


----------



## PN/DP (15 Februar 2017)

Markus Hoffmann schrieb:


> was ich jetzt wissen muss ist wie ich das unter tia löse


Wurden bei Deinem TIA keine Hilfedateien mit-installiert? 

Schau mal in die TIA-Hilfe > Index > geroutete Verbindung, projektieren
Kurz gefasst: Du mußt in der "Geräte & Netze"-Ansicht im Modus "Verbindungen" eine "HMI-Verbindung" von der MPI-Schnittstelle des KTP700 zur Ethernet-Schnittstelle Deiner Ziel-CPU ziehen und nach dem Maustaste-Loslassen im Dialog "S7-geroutete Verbindung hinzufügen" auswählen

Ich habe das mal schnell in TIA V13 probiert und es scheint zu gehen, daß man für ein KTP700 Basic zu einer S7-300 eine geroutete HMI-Verbindung projektiert - ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie man in Deiner Konstellation dem TIA sagt, daß es über Deine CPU 315-2 DP routen soll, was ich aber gerne "erzwingen" würde, weil ich nicht weiß, ob Deine Vipa-CPUs das S7-Routing richtig können.

Harald


----------



## Markus Hoffmann (15 Februar 2017)

nein nur die 315


----------



## JoopB (15 Februar 2017)

Fur der routing benodige Sie nix ein zu stellen. Wenn Sie ein variabele aus der sps welche nur via IE verbonden ist von der Symboltabelle von der sps auf ein bild von der ktp700  schlepp wurde der verbindung mit der sps bei verbindungen gleich wie routing angezeichnet.   ( Links dass panel mit MPI adresse und rechts die Sps mit seiner tcp/ip adresse in dass mitte steht routing) die router bij die CP ist wenn Sie der sps z.b. Via ein VPN verbinding must erichem,  hier muste dass adresse von der router (gateway) eingegeben wurde.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9301I met Tapatalk


----------



## Markus Hoffmann (29 März 2017)

hallo noch mal 
habe übrigens die lösung für mein problem selbst zusammen gebastelt 
jetzt ist klar mann benötigt nur eine routfähige sps diese muss alle schnittstellen haben die man routen will in meinem fall ist das die 315 2dp mit dem cp343-1
habe das ganze im tiaportal v14 realisiert 

zuvor sollte man alle bereits selbst angelegte verbindungen im panel löschen ggf. auch die variablentabelle da die variablen ohnehin in den einzelnen bildern neu eingefügt werden müssen 
dann muss mann lediglich in seinen einzelnen projekten die variablen von jeder cpu in die tabelle des pannels ziehen oder kopieren 
tia erstellt automatisch die nötigen verbindungen und erkennt welche geroutet sind 
man braucht keine proxys zu erstellen oder so was auch funktioniert

ach ja am besten zieht man auch alle neu bzw zusätzlich erstellten variablen einzen in die tabelle des pannels nur um die fehlerquote zu minimieren

hier noch ein paar bilder von meiner netzübersicht usw wie es aussieht wenn es dann klappt


----------

